# Umfage: LOONA vs. GINA-LISA LOHFINK



## danielxD (18 Juli 2011)

Eine kleine Umfrage über das aktuelle Video von Loona, wo auch Gina-Lisa Lohfink mitspielt. Aber da kam mir die Frage welche der beiden Frauen, die Schönere ist. 

Naja Gina Lisa hat die größeren Tüten, so groß wie Katie Price oder Pamela Anderson, aber ich finde Loona hat das schönere Gesicht, so schön wie Kim Kardashian oder Annika Kipp 

Also meine Entscheidung liegt bei Loona aber sicher finden des die einige nicht so


----------



## Spezi30 (18 Juli 2011)

ganz klar Loona...was für eine Frage...die Gina Lisa hat vor allem viel STroh im Kopf und vermutlich reichlich Silikon in den Tüten


----------



## danielxD (18 Juli 2011)

danielxD schrieb:


> Eine kleine Umfrage über das aktuelle Video von Loona, wo auch Gina-Lisa Lohfink mitspielt. Aber da kam mir die Frage welche der beiden Frauen, die Schönere ist.
> 
> Naja Gina Lisa hat die größeren Tüten, so groß wie Katie Price oder Pamela Anderson, aber ich finde Loona hat das schönere Gesicht, so schön wie Kim Kardashian oder Annika Kipp
> 
> Also meine Entscheidung liegt bei Loona aber sicher finden des die einige nicht so



Bitte alle Abstimmen, die des sehen


----------



## Nessuno (19 Juli 2011)

Loona...schöne fette Kiste. Ganz mein Geschmack. Vom Gesicht her - Keine!


----------



## Elander (19 Juli 2011)

Schwieirg, schwieirg, beide echt heiß aber ich glaube ich entcsheide mich mal für Gina-Lisa. Sie ist einfach etwas knackiger


----------



## Tokko (19 Juli 2011)

Beide nicht so mein Fall.

Aber Loona ist mir immer noch lieber als diese hohlraumversiegelte Gina die krampfhaft nach einer Gelegenheit sucht wieder in die Medien zu kommen.


----------



## Katzun (19 Juli 2011)

> ..... hohlraumversiegelte Gina die krampfhaft nach einer Gelegenheit sucht wieder in die Medien zu kommen.



was Loona natürlich nicht macht und auch nicht nötig hat


----------



## Heiner2 (20 Juli 2011)

Finde beide geil, aber habe für Loona gestimmt, wegen ihrem geilen Arsch.


----------



## tommie3 (20 Juli 2011)

Loona!
Aber das die mal diese billigschlampen Schiene fährt hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Sind doch beide nur Mediengeil.


----------



## nextway (21 Juli 2011)

gina


----------



## General (21 Juli 2011)

Loona, weil ihr Spanisch so geil ist


----------



## mark lutz (21 Juli 2011)

ich auch für loona gestimmt habe


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Juli 2011)

Gina ist zwar ne Bitch  tendier aber auch zu Loona


----------



## Franky70 (22 Juli 2011)

Gina-Lisa müßte im Guinness Buch der Weltrekorde für den schlechtesten Privatporno stehen! 
Dann lieber die Loona.


----------



## Charme (8 Aug. 2011)

keine von beiden :thumbup:


----------



## Freibier (5 Feb. 2012)

Gina-Lisa fand ich irgendwie sympathisch/lustig


----------



## Black Cat (6 Feb. 2012)

Lieber Loona als Lisa!


----------

